# Free video to compose to



## Old Timer (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi there,
I'm starting out as a composer. I'd like to try writing music to video, but I don't know of a good source of free video content that I could use to create music for. Does anybody know of a source for this. Ideally, I'd like to download some video content, write some music for it, then upload to my own YouTube account, to create a very basic showreel. Is this possible? Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 15, 2017)

Search the forum, there are a load of threads already on this topic. If you use copyrighted material then you cannot upload it anywhere (that would be infringement unless you own the copyright or have the permission of the holder) but you can upload your music. Go through your DVD collection (or YouTube) and find the deleted/cut/unused scenes in the DVD extras, these are often left without music since they never made it to the final product.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 18, 2017)

Join a Facebook page called Film Scoring Practice, they have weekly scoring tasks where you can download scenes without music and have your score receive feedback. It's really great!


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 18, 2017)

You can also check out the Internet Archive ..there's a lot of crap there, but they also have tons of public domain clips, old commercials, etc that you can download. 
Here is a link to what I'm referring to https://archive.org/details/prelinger


----------

